# I'm not sure if my giraffe suit idea qualifies...



## Guitaraffe (Feb 11, 2011)

Basically, I want to make a fursuit, but I really don't want to make one of those big costumes that you need a handler for etc etc.. I am thinking about just getting one of these http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/m/m0rzfCvaOh5ZNGni9tzOOpQ/140.jpg..
or similar and I have a tail already and just getting a yellow shirt and yellow skinny jeans and putting spots on them... Any suggestions, constructive criticism, insults, etc. are appreciated. 

Please don't bitch me out for being a giraffe. I didn't pick them because they are "unique" I just really really like giraffes more than you could possibly imagine.. (well you are a furry so you probably can)


----------



## Browder (Feb 11, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> Please don't bitch me out for being a giraffe. I didn't pick them because they are "unique" I just really really like giraffes more than you could possibly imagine.. (well you are a furry so you probably can)


 
I am not a fursuiter, but why do you think we'd bitch at you for choosing to fursuit as something challenging? People may commend you for pulling off something so hard.


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 11, 2011)

this is the internet, I just always assume there will be that one asshole. maybe i shouldn't


----------



## Browder (Feb 11, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> this is the internet, I just always assume there will be that one asshole. maybe i shouldn't


 
Good assumption, but you can't let that one asshole ruin your questions. It'll be fine.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

Dude make a partial.

Easy to do considering there is giraffe print faux fur. Make arm sleeved, gloves, hooves for your feet and a light weight mask. You wont need a handler and you would look bad ass.


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Dude make a partial.
> 
> Easy to do considering there is giraffe print faux fur. Make arm sleeved, gloves, hooves for your feet and a light weight mask. You wont need a handler and you would look bad ass.


 
hmmmmmm... not bad. I am just not sure I will need a mask, probably just ears and nobblies as I am VERY ATTRACTIVE. XD


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

I could teach you how to make a plastic canvas based mask. Easy and simple. Furing it however will prove a little tricky.


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

If you pull it off, post pics!


----------



## Grendel (Feb 11, 2011)

Giraffes are not yellow though. They are white with brown/tan markings. The markings are different for the different sub-species of giraffe.






I think you should do an extended neck giraffe suit where the vision is not through the head, but the neck. Like this one:


----------



## Jesie (Feb 11, 2011)

That suit frightens me. Many of beatcub's early stuff was pretty.. raggety... Like that one in a pink dress holding a dog. Nightmare fuel...

I've seen masks similar with neck viewing. Dragons mostly, but I've also seen a horse like that before. I'm not a fan of them. The neck's always unreasonably fat.
Just make the head normal and wear it as such. Just because your sona's a Giraffe don't mean in suit form you HAVE TO HAVE a long neck. 
For instance: My sona's got really short and stubby legs, but it's not feasible for me to attempt to make such legs for myself. It's beyond my suit making ability. Does that stop me? Hell no. I just suit as a gator with normal sized legs.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> hmmmmmm... not bad. I am just not sure I will need a mask, probably just ears and nobblies as I am VERY ATTRACTIVE. XD


Wow, that's a bit high-and-mighty. I'm just kidding; if you're legitimately gorgeous, flaunt it.

I have to agree with the above posts ^ A long neck would be very interesting to see; I mean, you're a giraffe. Why not _flaunt_ the long neck and the big, gorgeous eyes? You should definitely go for it; and post pictures! Being that my fursona is a llama, I'm kind of wondering if I should go with a long neck, too.


----------



## Icky (Feb 11, 2011)

OH GODDAMMIT WHY ARE YOU A GIRAFFE I HATE THOSE THINGS THEY KILLED MY BROTHER AND RAPED MY MOM THEY ARE AWFUL SMELLY BEASTS WHY DON'T YOU JUST GO DIE SOMEWHERE

Just kidding bro, a long-necked giraffe suit would be awesome. Might have some trouble with doors and such, but so would a giraffe!


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 12, 2011)

Grendel said:


> Giraffes are not yellow though.


 well i am a yellow giraffe deal with it. 

Also, I am not a long necked giraffe. sorry to disappoint. I am having the most trouble finding the right giraffe print fabric >:[ It is all weird colors or the print is way too small or it's not furry enough! I'm sure I can find a tutorial online for how to build a head somewhere.. or i'll have one made. I am quite excited about this now. ^_^ I think I will still make my half-assed tshirt and jeans costume in the meantime, because of $ issues :/ but I am inspired make this happen eventually!

P.S. I wear glasses and not contacts... I assume someone has tackled this issue before?


----------



## Nae (Feb 12, 2011)

Aahhh, a giraffe suit would be so awesome. ^^ I love giraffes and I'd love to see a suit of them. You can always get 1 color fur/fabric and make your own pattern. If you're only doing a partial it should be doable, as giraffes have fairly big straight forward spots. Or maybe airbrushing, but then you'd have to get an airbrushset.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 13, 2011)

Nae said:


> Aahhh, a giraffe suit would be so awesome. ^^ I love giraffes and I'd love to see a suit of them. You can always get 1 color fur/fabric and make your own pattern. If you're only doing a partial it should be doable, as giraffes have fairly big straight forward spots. Or maybe airbrushing, but then you'd have to get an airbrushset.


 Nah, just dry brush it. Easier to handle and control, versus trying to master a brand-new tool on the fist try.
Op, go for it. And post wip pics.

Imo, it'd be cute make a giraffe partial with those neck-rings you see on indigenous African women's necks :3c


----------



## theLight (Feb 13, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

I started making a giraffe head. But then stopped.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2011)

There are ways to make nice heads with glasses, I think they tend to have taxidermy or toony eyes to leave space for the glasses, but I know you can find tutorials online.


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 13, 2011)

At this point I am planning on furry legs and arms, a regular tshirt, ears and nobblies, and some makeup. I wonder if there's a way to make my tongue temporarily purple... other than grape popsicles


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> nobblies


 Ossicones. They are called ossicones. <--Zoo fact of the day.


----------



## Karimah (Feb 14, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> At this point I am planning on furry legs and arms, a regular tshirt, ears and nobblies, and some makeup. I wonder if there's a way to make my tongue temporarily purple... other than grape popsicles


 
If you want to go with the theatrical look by all means go for it, there's tons of tutorials on how to properly apply make-up and so on :3 Just be warned that most fursuiters won't consider you an actual suiter, without the head. The fursuit head is pretty critical to the whole thing.

My personal vote is for a future fursuit head but I'm a bit biased since I prefer the actual suit look to the theatrical costumes (see, Cats).

What better excuse to eat popsicles all day? X3

Edit: Also, for future reference, I'm a glasses wearing suiter and I built a balaclava base fursuit head with the actual face being sculpted out of foam. I simply carved ruts into the foam on the inside so that when I put the head on my glasses sort of "pop" into place. If you want it to be form-fitting you can make a tight head with an invisible zipper in the back of it, so that you slide the mask onto your face (still with the space on the sides for your glasses allowed), and zip it up.


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh god, cats always scared me D: I wouldn't want it to look like that. Just some giraffe spots on me.. Im not really worried about whether id be seen as a "fursuiter" by some.. But eventually I do want to make a head.. It's just a giraffe head poses some problems, since without at least a somewhat longer neck it will just look... Awkward. And I'm very very new at this. I don't want to pick an easier animal cause ive always been enamored with giraffes, so I'm kinda choosing my battles for the time being. As long as I am clearly a furry it will be okay I think :3


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 14, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> . They are called ossicones.


 
but nobblies sounds so much cuter!!


----------



## Karimah (Feb 14, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> Oh god, cats always scared me D: I wouldn't want it to look like that. Just some giraffe spots on me.. Im not really worried about whether id be seen as a "fursuiter" by some.. But eventually I do want to make a head.. It's just a giraffe head poses some problems, since without at least a somewhat longer neck it will just look... Awkward. And I'm very very new at this. I don't want to pick an easier animal cause ive always been enamored with giraffes, so I'm kinda choosing my battles for the time being. As long as I am clearly a furry it will be okay I think :3


 
Cats are their own brand of intricate and I respect the process that they must go through to look the way that they want (although I agree, they're creepy as hell) and so if you find yourself needing advice on properly sewing a costume or applying whatever make-up you find necessary I'd go to them. We're all fur and foam over here XD.

I was merely addressing your original question on whether or not your suit idea would qualify as one, you are a fellow fur for sure and I believe there will be no doubts on that topic ;3. 

Longer necks are interesting and I don't have much of a standpoint on it, but if it's done right the costume can come out quite amusing (See, Drama Llama). I vote for the longer neck simply because it adds to the costume, I love seeing people go above and beyond. Don't be afraid to take on challenges, as long as you understand that you will make mistakes, keep trying and I look forward to seeing creations from you in the future .


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 14, 2011)

mmmhm.. I think my fursona might be more of a catraffe. like a cat giraffe hybrid... I am still figuring it out. I know that is entirely way too silly for words, but I want PAWS!


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 15, 2011)

I actually think that a catraffe would be kinda cute^.^
I would want paws too..
The suit posted above is a good example of a catraffe.
...ponders...


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 15, 2011)

I have some ideas... I have just always drawn him with my sideburns and glasses, which is why i wasn't sure if i should do a head or not, but not im second guessing myself  blah


----------



## Jesie (Feb 15, 2011)

I have glasses on my suit. Sheet of black foam. No lenses. I'm sure there's some ways to make nicer ones but I can't be bothered. I take mine off most of the time anyways.

I'm a cheap whore you see? I don't have the time or money to make fancy metal frames with lenses. So I opted without.


As for sideburns... You are covering the head with fur already are you not? Just add moar fur.


----------



## Jeter (Feb 15, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> At this point I am planning on furry legs and arms, a regular tshirt, ears and nobblies, and some makeup. I wonder if there's a way to make my tongue temporarily purple... other than grape popsicles


 
Grape Kool-Aid straight out of the packet.  Take a moist pastry brush and coat your tongue with it...let it sit for a minute or two then gently rinse the excess powder off.  (make sure it's the pre-sweetened kind though..)  

Just a thought..


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 17, 2011)

Jesie said:


> As for sideburns... You are covering the head with fur already are you not? Just add moar fur.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Catraffe sounds adorable.  

I think the suit sounds good so far. And glasses aren't too much of a problem with fursuits from what I can tell, so long as extra room is made for them.


----------



## fenrirs_child (Feb 23, 2011)

my suggestion is when you do make your head, to make it with vision out of the mouth, and have your suit head sit on top of your head like a helmet. you could get a little longer of a neck that way, and still have decent vision ^^


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 28, 2011)

Alright, it's official. My fursona is a giraffe spotted snow leopard with "ossicones" so no need for a long neck. And I decided I do want a fursuit head and that doing makeup would be creepy and stupid, so I'm a do it right! Thanks for your suggestions everyone ^_^


----------

